# RIP: Andrew Breitbart dies of 'natural causes'



## billc (Mar 1, 2012)

Andrew Breitbart, happy warrior against the mainstream media and other liberal institutons died suddenly of natural causes...from one of his sites...

http://biggovernment.com/




> Andrew passed away unexpectedly from natural causes shortly after midnight this morning in Los Angeles.
> 
> We have lost a husband, a father, a son, a brother, a dear friend, a patriot and a happy warrior.
> Andrew lived boldly, so that we more timid souls would dare to live  freely and fully, and fight for the fragile liberty he showed us how to  love.
> ...


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

I expect someone's post count might slow down, now.....

Andrew Breitbart,*dead* at 43[



> Andrew Breitbart, the noted Internet publisher and author,  has died, according to a source at Big Journalism.  He was 43.
> 
> A statement posted on his website said that Breitbart died "unexpectedly from natural causes" this morning.



And, over on Breitbart.com:


> With a terrible feeling of pain and loss we announce the passing of Andrew Breitbart.
> 
> Andrew passed away unexpectedly from natural causes shortly after midnight this morning in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...



http://www.breitbart.tv/in-memoriam-andrew-breitbart-1969-2012/


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

Let's see, the "happy warrior" who heavily edited videos to skew viewpoints to such an extent that a woman (Shirley Sherrod) lost her job over a relatively benign if not beneficial statement? 

What a sad and pathetic legacy.

Not sad at his passing. Not particularly glad, but I can't say it's bad news-to anyone but his family, anyway, and they have my condolences/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/03/01/andrew-breitbart-dies-natural-causes-website-reports/

Really surprising.  I wasn't a huge fan, but just the same, it's sad.


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

Too young to go.
Godspeed.





(and yet....what is billi gonna do now?) I know, I know, I am bad....hanging my head in shame......


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

Men his age have fatal heart attacks on the toilet every morning-a vile, miserable, unscrupulous example of a human being, whose sole purpose in life seemed to be to sow contention, no matter the cost-it's only the idea of his passing in such an undignified manner, with his pants around his ankles, like Elvis, that makes me chuckle this morning, not his passing, though I should say that for him the "light at the end of the tunnel"  is probably Hellfire.

Rest in peace, condolences to the family,. etc., etc., etc., blah, blah, blah......


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Men his age have fatal heart attacks on the toilet every morning-a vile, miserable, unscrupulous example of a human being, whose sole purpose in life seemed to be to sow contention, no matter the cost-it's only the only the idea of his passing in such an undignified manner, with his pants around his ankles, like Elvis, that makes me chuckle this morning, not his passing, though I should say that for him the "light at the end of the tunnel"  is probably Hellfire.
> 
> Rest in peace, condolences to the family,. etc., etc., etc., blah, blah, blah......



well, I guess you lived passed that age...
I for one get shocked when my contemporaries drop like flies....


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

granfire said:
			
		

> well, I guess you lived passed that age...



I could still go in that very manner, though...who knows? :lfao:

They say "only the good die young." While he disproves this, to my mind, I guess maybe I'll live to be 100....:lfao: :lfao:



			
				granfire said:
			
		

> I for one get shocked when my contemporaries drop like flies....



My sister's 45th birthday would have been next Monday. She didn't make it to 40, or have the mercy that is a sudden death.

I'm never particularly surprised by death-haven't been since Bruce Lee died, really-and I'm having a hard time getting my "give a ****" meter to register at all.....


View attachment $Care-O-Meter.gif


----------



## billc (Mar 1, 2012)

Not true, and you obviously missed the point of the Sherrod video, that is exposing the racism of the group she was addressing.  You should watch the video again, and try to see what actually happened there.


----------



## billc (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't worry, John Nolte, Larry O'conner, Christian Toto and the other happy warriors over at the Breitbart sites will continue the effort of exposing the stories the main stream media refuses to cover because they have an extreme left wing bias.  The battle goes on.

Let us not forget the tough, but delightful, Dana Loesch.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 1, 2012)

Natural causes at 43 thats sad.  Regardless of your political views thats far to young.


----------



## billc (Mar 1, 2012)

You are everything I expected of you elder, and so much less...


----------



## Brian King (Mar 1, 2012)

*Elder999 wrote*
Snip/"





> no matter the cost-it's only the idea of his passing in such an undignified manner, with his pants around his ankles, like Elvis, that makes me chuckle this morning,"


/snip


Source? 

From the linked story above


> "Breitbart was walking near his house in the Brentwood neighborhood shortly after midnight Thursday when he collapsed, his father-in-law Orson Bean said.
> 
> 
> Someone saw him fall and called paramedics, who tried to revive him. They rushed him to the emergency room at UCLA Medical Center, Bean said. Breitbart had suffered heart problems a year earlier, but Bean said he could not pinpoint what happened."




It is true that many die sitting on the morning throne. Many die by suddenly jumping out of bed. Death can even interrupt coitus. It is a reminder that death can occur at any moment. It is also a reminder that the manner and timing of death is often out of our control. So what, is in our control? What is in our control is how we choose to live, our level of involvement in our communities, how we choose  to react to setbacks and gain, how we treat our family and friends and how we treat our enemies. 


I did not know the man Breitbart, although I am sure I read some of his writings here and there. I admire those willing to legally stand up and be counted and trying to make a difference in their communities even if I do not agree with their opinions or in the direction they wish to take the community. 


Today is the memorial for the slain Washington State Trooper. He was a good man and lead a good life. His sudden death from violence and Breitbarts death while walking remind me to live a little more loudly, a bit more freely and as honestly as possible. 


From the linked article


> Breitbart's final tweet, posted shortly before he was reported to have died, typified the combative and blunt tone he took with his online debaters. "I called you a putz cause I thought you were being intentionally disingenuous. If not I apologize," he wrote to the individual he had been arguing with.



In the light that death can overcome anytime and that this moment right now might be the last, the post written in anger, the sarcastic wit displayed for ego or boredom, or the post lacking in grace, all are small minded and a terrible way to possibly leave a conversation and memory. It is ironic perhaps but a powerful reminder and lesson that Breitbarts final written words were I apologize, 


RIP


Regards
Brian King


----------



## billc (Mar 1, 2012)

From Matt Drudge...

*



 DEAR READER:  In the first decade of the DRUDGEREPORT Andrew Breitbart  was a constant source of energy, passion and commitment.  We shared a  love of headlines, a love of the news, an excitement about what's  happening.  I don't think there was a single day during that time when  we did not flash each other or laugh with each other, or challenge each  other.  I still see him in my mind's eye in Venice Beach, the sunny day I  met him.  He was in his mid 20's.  It was all there.  He had a  wonderful, loving family and we all feel great sadness for them today...  MDRUDGE  

Click to expand...

*


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

billcihak said:
			
		

> You are everything I expected of you elder, and so much less...



I should be hypocritical, and say what a tragedy it is?

Or offer you my "sincere" condolences?

I mean, the guy did nothing for conservative causes except make conservatives seem like rabid, foam at the mouth "warriors" who make politics scorched earth warfare instead of the bipartisan game of compromise it was meant to be-a world where the other party is the embodiment of evil, instead of merely differing ideas and philosophies. 


Oooh,there I've spoken ill of the dead. I guess I should only say good things about  him, since he stopped breathing, and all....how about this:

_He had nice teeth_


----------



## billc (Mar 1, 2012)

No elder, didn't say you shouldn't be anything but what you are, and you showed that very well.  Thanks.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian King said:


> It is true that many die sitting on the morning throne.



True.  One of my sisters worked in a nursing home; apparently that is the way many an elderly male patient is found in the morning.  The strain of moving one's bowels can create a problem for the heart, and if it's teetering on the edge anyway, that alone can be the end. Not dignified, but apparently we don't get a vote.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 1, 2012)

elder999 said:


> bipartisan game of compromise it was meant to be-a world where the other party is the embodiment of evil, instead of merely differing ideas and philosophies.



One should never compromise when the other side is just flat wrong.


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> True.  One of my sisters worked in a nursing home; apparently that is the way many an elderly male patient is found in the morning.  The strain of moving one's bowels can create a problem for the heart, and if it's teetering on the edge anyway, that alone can be the end. Not dignified, but apparently we don't get a vote.



eh, still beats a many other ways to go.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> True.  One of my sisters worked in a nursing home; apparently that is the way many an elderly male patient is found in the morning.  The strain of moving one's bowels can create a problem for the heart, and if it's teetering on the edge anyway, that alone can be the end. Not dignified, but apparently we don't get a vote.


Theres a medical reason for it i learn a while ago i cant remember exactly what it was anymore.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> True.  One of my sisters worked in a nursing home; apparently that is the way many an elderly male patient is found in the morning.  The strain of moving one's bowels can create a problem for the heart, and if it's teetering on the edge anyway, that alone can be the end. Not dignified, but apparently we don't get a vote.



Basically, straining stimulates the vegus nerve, which causes the heart rate and blood pressure to drop. If they drop low enough, so do you. "Bathroom syncope" is really common, but as you said, if your heart is on the edge, it doesn't always take much to push it over.

When you smack someone in the solar plexus, you're stimulating this same nerve. It causes the diaphram to spasm, and can also cause the stomach tom spasm. So first they lose their air, then their lunch.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian King said:
			
		

> ;*Elder999 wrote*
> Snip/"/snip
> 
> 
> Source?




Only my fervent and gleeful imagination upon turning on the _morning_ news-as I posted, the _idea_ of it made me chuckle. 





			
				Brian King said:
			
		

> t, the post written in anger, the sarcastic wit displayed for ego or boredom, or the post lacking in grace, all are small minded and a terrible way to possibly leave a conversation and memory. It is ironic perhaps but a powerful reminder and lesson that Breitbart&#8217;s final written words were &#8220;I apologize,&#8221;



Not angry, bored, sarcastic for ego or boredom-if you want lacking in grace, though, I can honestly say that I turned on Fox News this morning, and knew it was gonna be a good day. 

On this, I don't apologize.

Not sad at his passing.J_*ust glad he's gone*_.

This isn't the "In Memoriam" forum, it's _The Study_. I have nothing for contempt for the jerk, and this is the place to share it.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 1, 2012)

*Elder999 wrote*


> This isn't the "In Memoriam" forum, it's _The Study_. I have nothing for contempt for the jerk, and this is the place to share it. 




Aye, thats true sure enough. Yet, I am thinking that some like Winston Churchill, Ronald Reagan and others that could be honest and call a person a jerk yet still do it with amazing style and grace. So much so that their words and manner will be remembered for years and years. 


Then there are communicators like Breibart, yourself, and billcihak to name a few that all have more similarities than differences in manner and grace. But if not graceful and empowering at least some of the writing is entertaining in a Nascar sort of way. Please, carry on and good luck. 


Regards
Brian King


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

Brian King said:
			
		

> Aye, that&#8217;s true sure enough. Yet, I am thinking that some like Winston Churchill, Ronald Reagan and others that could be honest and call a person a &#8216;jerk&#8217; yet still do it with amazing style and grace. So much so that their words and manner will be remembered for years and years.
> 
> 
> Then there are communicators like Breibart, yourself, and billcihak to name a few that all have more similarities than differences in manner and grace. But if not graceful and empowering at least some of the writing is entertaining in a Nascar sort of way. Please, carry on and good luck.
> ...




Indeed-Churchill, I'm not, nor do I claim to be.Reminds me of a story, though-

When we moved back into Los Alamos, I found, to my horror, that my neighbors raised Papillions-little, yapping, rats that think they're dogs. They'd yip at me through the fence-hell, they'd yip at anything, at the earliest of hours sometimes, and non stop. 

I was sorry for my neighbor when they both were dragged off by coyotes, but such things happen, so I was also somewhat indifferent.

Of course, I was also glad that I didn't have to put up with the incessant yipping.......

....for a little while, anyway, because they got new Papillions.....and the yipping ensued.

One yapping mutt dies, another will, inevitably, replace it.

EDIT: And, quite honestly, Brian, I don't know that there is a graceful way to say that you're glad someone is dead, though it's his _*silence  *_that I'm glad for, not that he's dead- but if that's what it was going to take......


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Basically, straining stimulates the vegus nerve, which causes the heart rate and blood pressure to drop. If they drop low enough, so do you. "Bathroom syncope" is really common, but as you said, if your heart is on the edge, it doesn't always take much to push it over.
> 
> When you smack someone in the solar plexus, you're stimulating this same nerve. It causes the diaphram to spasm, and can also cause the stomach tom spasm. So first they lose their air, then their lunch.



Thats what I was thinking of I knew someone would know


----------



## Big Don (Mar 1, 2012)

elder999 said:


> EDIT: And, quite honestly, Brian, I don't know that there is a graceful way to say that you're glad someone is dead, though it's his _*silence  *_that I'm glad for, not that he's dead- but if that's what it was going to take......



Silence is golden...
The grave dancing of some of you has been as disgusting as the footage of palestinians celebrating the towers coming down on 9-11.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Silence is golden...
> The grave dancing of some of you has been as disgusting as the footage of palestinians celebrating the towers coming down on 9-11.



If I'm dancing about anything, it's that some of us will be 
 small step closer to sanity, what with one less voice in their head, and all.....


----------



## Omar B (Mar 1, 2012)

How did I know this was gonna be a thread?  Warehouse clearance on copypasta time.

Edit.  I just noticed there are quotes on Natural causes in the topic title.  Are the nutzos talking conspiracy yet?  This could get entertaining.


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

Omar B said:


> How did I know this was gonna be a thread?  Warehouse clearance on copypasta time.
> 
> Edit.  I just noticed there are quotes on Natural causes in the topic title.  Are the nutzos talking conspiracy yet?  This could get entertaining.



boo hizz....you are about as bad as elder! :lfao:

actually you missed it, the day started with 3 threads on the mans untimely passing....


----------



## seasoned (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread was started for the debate factor, and that is exactly what happened. The study is geared toward debate and controversy, it is what it is. The OP opened that door................... for that reason. This thread could have been started else where as a memorial or tribute.


Any time I hear of someone passing that is 26 years younger than I, is unsettling, to say the least. My 2 cents.............


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 1, 2012)

The man was a father of 4 young children from 4 years old to i believe 12.  Pretty sad anyone would be glad his kids are now fatherless.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 2, 2012)

Me?  As bad as Elder?  Never! ... Maybe.  Bad different maybe.Three threads huh?  I really gotta fix my sleep so I'm more on it.Oddly enough, I was gonna post a thread about some stuff going on with me but ultimatly decided against it and then got distracted by this thread.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 2, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> The man was a father of 4 young children from 4 years old to i believe 12.  Pretty sad anyone would be glad his kids are now fatherless.


Agreed, and this had nothing to do with my comment about why or where this thread should have been started. My heart personally goes out for those kids and the family for sure.

I do question the motive of why it was started in the STUDY, a place where a lot of mud gets slung. A place where lines have been drawn, clearly defining two different camps. And, at times, not a very nice place to be caught in.....................


----------



## Jenna (Mar 2, 2012)

I think speaking ill of the dead is superstition and custom and nothing else.  

I would ask myself is it wrong to speak ill of Adolph Hitler because he is dead.  Would it be more or less wrong were he alive? ~Rhetorical~

However, I think though -only in my personal opinion- even if my attitude towards the actions of a person inclined me to have no great sadness in their passing, still it feels a bit unpleasant to malign them so soon after their death.  This is perhaps out of no particular respect for the deceased since they are done and gone, rather out of an empathy for the rawness endured for a time by those who did care and who remain. We have all lost people close to us I think this makes sense, no?

In my community there is a saying that it is telling not only of our magnanimity and but also of our own self-image how we react to an enemy when they die.

Apologies for preaching without license to do so.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 2, 2012)

As always, you make wonderful sense. I would liken it to cutting down an enemy, but, continuing the attack while they are in fact down and out. Perhaps in some way there is something to be learned on both sides of that line I mentioned.
I guess one of the first things I learned as a martial artist was the fact that I do not hate my enemy, as I guide them to his demise. 

Thanks for your insight.................


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think there is a big difference between being glad a murderious criminal like hitler or bin laden and a reporter that just has different political views then you.  I cant stand rachel maddow but i would never wish her death or harm and if she were to die tomorrow i wouldnt say things like glad shes gone or Dont need to hear her mouth anymore.  More then i would not say it, I wouldnt feel it either i would feel bad for her family im sure there is someone that loves her and would miss her.


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

I started my thread on Andrew Breitbart here on the study because it was the most appropriate place for who he was.  He dealt with issues that belonged on the study, hence, that is where I put the thread on his passing.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, now I get it, the other two threads were consolidated into this one.  I was confused for a minute.  

I never really visited Breitbart's website (then again, with how often he was referenced here, did I really have to?), but the guy was to blogging what Rush Limbaugh is to talk radio: an inflamatory ideologue who would say anything to keep the contention going.  It's one thing to challenge the status quo, such as you see it.  It's another to go about deliberately generating conflict without any sincere attempt at dialogue.  

And speaking of Limbaugh, I can't be the first to notice the coincidence of his calling for a woman to show sex videos to the public a day after Breitbart dies.


----------



## Steve (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope he rests in peace.  

Regarding this thread, why is 'natural causes' in quotes?  Was his death suspicious, beyond his young age?


----------



## Brian King (Mar 2, 2012)

> "Oh, now I get it, the other two threads were consolidated into this one."



Yup, which is a good thing. The other threads were I think in the memorial section, but didn't matter to the cheering folks. There is no longer a thread in the memorial section. Pity the reflection that has on our community but it is not unexpected.



> "Regarding this thread, why is 'natural causes' in quotes? Was his death suspicious, beyond his young age?"



Cannot answer for the OP but I have been given to understand that he stated in a speech at CPAC (last week two or weeks ago?)that he said he had video's of the President during his college years, that were damaging, and he was going to be releasing them. So, someone makes a claim against those in power then suddenly dies, there is often some wondering. Considering that assassinations of political opponents is not unheard of and is pretty common in some area's of the world, his death at the young age along with the timing of it have some wondering at the coincidences of the circumstances. Imagine that if the wiki leaks guy (I do not remember his name right now. The guy that was charged with rape?) said that he was going to be leaking info and suddenly died. He didn't and the material was leaked but imagine if instead he had been found dead of a heart attack. Would there have been accusations of CIA plots?

People do not want to consider that things happen and that there is not always a secret hand dealing the cards. Add to that all the CSI, Bones and other shows that show people being murdered by faking heart attacks and people can get their imagination running.

I do not know if cause of death has yet been officially reported?

Regards
Brian King


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)

billcihak said:
			
		

> I started my thread on Andrew Breitbart here on the study because it was the most appropriate place for who he was.  He dealt with issues that belonged on the study, hence, that is where I put the thread on his passing.


   Well don't  expect mourning, when he and his ilk fill people's heads with nonsense like "the Nazis were left wing," and "Thanksgiving celebrates the failure of socialism and the triumph of free enterprise for the Pilgrims," and they turn around and post it here, and insist that it's the truth  after repeatedly being shown *facts* that demonstrate that is not.  I'll say it again, I'm not glad he's dead-_I'M AWFULLY GLAD THAT HE WON'T BE TALKING ANYMORE, THOUGH!_  So, something interesting I was going to post yesterday, along with the announcement of the retirement Olympia Snowe, a _moderate_ Republican senator, tired of the polarization and divisiveness that grip American politics.  In 1995, the Hubble Space Telescope captured dramatic images of gas formations in the Eagle nebula, about 7,00 light years from Earth. One of them became known as "The Pillars of Creation," an awe-inspiring demonstration of star formation, of literal creation in the vastness of the universe.  View attachment $skyimage_2195_409738.jpg  More recently, scientist have patiently explained that the pillars ceased to exist around 6000 years ago-the shockwave from a supernova destroyed them. We can see their images from 7,000 years ago, and we can see the shockwave from 7,000 years ago, but what we can't see is the shockwave actually _hitting_ them 6000 years ago, and we won't be able to for another 1000 years or so. Our human sense of time and generally self-indulgent perspective makes understanding the big picture hard for some of our generally ego-centric brains.  We struggle with similarly myopic perception when it comes to viewing our own culture, our own government, our own sense of place and potential, even when dealing with something as theoretically tangible as civil discourse, or birth-control, or energy policy, or death. We can't see that the policies, priorities and strategies we rely on today-even those we may view as new-may have ceased to be effective and applicable years or decades ago.  This is the point in my post where I flesh out my grand metaphor with some hard-hitting analyses of how we're stuck in unproductive, argumentative cyclic debates about taxation, budget management, and valuing stasis over progress. Where I convince you that, together, Republican and Democrat, Conservative and Liberal, need to _join forces_ to combat the ills that face us: a lagging economy, a real energy crisis, and a variety of social issues to long to get into here, but* I can't.* People like Andrew Breitbart are the _reason_ I can't, as they fill people's heads with virulent idiocy like it's some sort of contagious disease.  As for "not speaking ill of the dead," well, my perspective is obviously a little different. I spent the better part of my childhood expecting to die-being told by my parents and my doctors that I would not live to 9, then 11, then 15- simply not expect to live more years than I had already-really, in the end, what I learned was to not expect one more minute, and that's not a bad way to live at all. I have lived 51 years, nearly 52, and can truly say that I won't likely live as many more years as I already have.In that time, though,I killed countless rabbits, squirrels, and fish, around 30 deer, five elk, two bison, and countless chickens, rabbits, turkeys, goats and pigs that I raised myself. My grandparents all died, I watched my father wither away from cancer, I floated helplessly downstream watching my wife drown, I prayed at my sister's bedside as she died, and went home to tell my nephews they were coming to live with me. I watched a young man-a boy, really-bleed to death from where I stabbed him with my pen. People have died from diseases, murders, and disasters, both natural and man-made. People die every day, _even stars die,_ though we may not live to see it.All of those people have loved ones, but those who receive renown are known afterwards for their acts. If, by virtue of what they put out into the world, I could say on Tuesday that they were an *** and exemplified all that was wrong with political discourse in this day and age, and that I wished they'd just shut up, I see no reason whatsoever not to say on this Friday,  that they were an *** and exemplified all that was wrong with political discourse in this day and age, and that *I'm glad* that they've been shut up, simply  because they've stopped breathing.  Now, yesterday was, as I suspected it would be,  a good day:I got two hours in at the gym at lunch time, had some good training , cooked a wonderful dinner for Rita-that's the wife-and raised a glass to Andrew Breitbart, which is about the most I could offer. I included his wife and kids in my prayers-they'll surely miss him, but I don't know their names. Fact is, when just about anyone dies, they leave behind loved ones to mourn them, and a legacy of acts by which the rest of us knew them. He was undoubtedly talented, and driven, but what he did with that talent and drive was sickening, and often dishonest-and contributed nothing of value to the direction our country is taking.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)

Brian King said:
			
		

> Yup, which is a good thing. The other threads were I think in the memorial section, but didn't matter to the cheering folks. There is no longer a thread in the memorial section. Pity the reflection that has on our community but it is not unexpected.



No, Brian, they were all in the Study. Bill Mattocks started one, billi started one, and I started one, all at about the same time.


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2012)

billcihak said:


> ​




:lol:

I'm stealing that one.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

No problem.  Andrew Breitbart was a good guy who fought the good fight for this country.  He took on institutions that were previously considered off limits, ACORN, NPR, S.E.I.U., mains stream journalism and hollywood.  I enjoyed his work, and hope that his guys and gals will keep the Big sites going.

Here is a piece from Bigpeace, the site Breitbart created to defend the military from the bias found in the mainstream media, academia and hollywood...

http://bigpeace.com/jhanson/2012/03/02/andrew-breitbart-a-brother-in-arms/




> He was a huge supporter of the military, and when it was time for his &#8220;Big&#8221; empire to tackle national security, Big Peace  was born. I had the privilege of assisting in building this blog up,  and when  the message from him arrived I was thrilled to get the nod. He  was  every bit as passionate as he seemed in his public persona, but he  was truly kind and  generous, too. That may sound like an anomaly, but  you hear it from  everyone who knew him. He was a hater, let there be no  doubt, but not in  the way the left uses that as an insult. He hated,  with righteous  indignation, all the hypocrisy and, well, the hatred  that came from the  left. They project their own racism and bigotry and  intolerance onto the  right, and he refused to stand for it.
> 
> So he fought as the happiest of warriors, gamely poking the smug   bastards and bastardettes who masqueraded as our moral and intellectual   betters right in their humorless cakeholes. He baited them in and then   knocked them down. They railed at him and showed the world their asses,   and he loved every minute of it. I only wish there had been more of   those glorious minutes.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 2, 2012)

elder999 said:


> I watched a young man-a boy, really-bleed to death from where I stabbed him with my pen. .



What?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's ironic, as well, that the man engaged in a three hour long twitter rant diatribe vilifying Ted Kennedy, in the hours after his death.






			
				billcihak said:
			
		

> ​



No, billi, I'm betting he went to other place, and Ted Kennedy was waiting for him......:lol:


----------



## crushing (Mar 2, 2012)

elder999 said:


> It's ironic, as well, that the man engaged in a three hour long twitter rant diatribe vilifying Ted Kennedy, in the hours after his death.



Great point.  But is ironic the right word?  Or is it hypocritical for many of the people that blasted Breitbart for his twitter ran to engage in the exact same behavior?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)

crushing said:
			
		

> Great point.  But is ironic the right word?  Or is it hypocritical for many of the people that blasted Breitbart for his twitter ran to engage in the exact same behavior?



I wasn't one of those-in fact, I don't know anyone who blasted him for twittering and then engaged in the same behavior.

I'm also sure Breitbart didn't say anything about him after he died that he didn't say before he died.

 So, yes, for me it's _*ironic*_, and not hypocritical at all.

For me, hypocrisy would be saying, _Oh, how sad, and only 43_ or some such, when I clearly do not feel that way at all.


----------



## CanuckMA (Mar 2, 2012)

elder999 said:


> -and contributed nothing of value to the direction our country is taking.



I take exception to this. he and his ilk contributed everything to the way the political discourse in America is going. 

He will not be missed.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)

CanuckMA said:
			
		

> He will not be missed.



And I take exception to this. He will surely be missed...............................
................but not by you or me! :lol:


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 2, 2012)

CanuckMA said:


> He will not be missed.



Ask his 4 year old if he will be missed


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

Actor Robert Davi on Andrew Breitbart...

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/rdavi/2012/03/02/do-not-go-gentle-into-that-good-night-andrew/



> In 2004, when it was brought to San Diego, there was a dedication for the USS Ronald Reagan &#8212; how appropriate that on the deck of that magnificent carrier is where Andrew and I first met and became fast friends. He came up to me and was thrilled that I was there &#8212; thrilled and grateful that I was an outspoken conservative in Hollywood &#8212; and understood the difficulty I faced. As he said to many, he appreciated the courage it took to go against the tide of the liberal establishment. I will always remember it was the first time I felt someone, beside David Horowitz, understood the cost it took to express one&#8217;s values openly for fear of a modern day blacklisting. Yes, it does exist in this town.



And from Biggovernment contributor  Frand Salvato

http://biggovernment.com/fsalvato/2012/03/02/breitbart-a-true-son-of-liberty/


----------



## Omar B (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm throwing my hat in the conspiracy ring because it's entertaining.  

So ....


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)

Matt Taibbi at Rolling Stone had this to say about Andrew Breitbart  :



> [h=1]Andrew Breitbart: Death of a Douche[/h]
> So Andrew Breitbart is dead. Here&#8217;s what I have to say to that, and I&#8217;m sure Breitbart himself would have respected this reaction: _Good!_ **** him. I couldn&#8217;t be happier that he&#8217;s dead.
> ut he also had enough of a sense of humor to appreciate why someone like  me shouldn&#8217;t bother to pretend I&#8217;m sad he&#8217;s dead. He wouldn&#8217;t, in my  place. So to use one of his favorite words: Good riddance, **********.*  Don&#8217;t let the door hit you on the way out.
> ​​



​
​


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

About Andrew Breitbart by a Bigjournalism contributor Lawrence Myers...

http://bigjournalism.com/lmeyers/2012/03/02/what-andrew-taught-me/


> > Andrew was also a living example of something my high school math teacher exemplified.  Edwin Barlow &#8211; whose face I use as my avatar &#8211; announced in one class that &#8220;to be wholly devoted to some intellectual exercise is to have succeeded in life.&#8221; Mr. Barlow extrapolated this thought to one&#8217;s profession, describing it as akin to Immanuel Kant&#8217;s &#8220;categorical imperative.&#8221;  Andrew&#8217;s categorical imperative consumed him, as it should.  He pursued it relentlessly, with love and devotion, and was totally and unequivocally committed to it.  He was, and shall remain, a constant reminder that I must do the same in any endeavor.
> >
> > Finally, Andrew showed me the value of taking the fight to the other side. He called out the fakers, the phonies, the elitists, the narcissists, the apologists, the radicals, they hypocrites, the intellectually and journalistically dishonest, and he did it all without apology.  I have always been drawn to people who literally say &#8220;I&#8217;m mad as hell and I&#8217;m not going to take it anymore.&#8221;  They remind me that we are all required to stand up for what we believe in, and sitting in the shadows only lets the other side further pursue their misguided goals unchallenged.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)

Shirley Sherrodd's lawsuit against Breitbart likely to continue.



> A defamation lawsuit a former Agriculture Department employee filed  against conservative journalist Andrew Breitbart is likely to continue  despite Breitbart's unexpected death on Wednesday night at age 43.
> USDA rural development staffer Shirley Sherrod filed the lawsuit against Breitbart and Breitbart aide Larry O'Connor last February  over the pair's role in publicizing a video of a Sherrod speech which  appeared to suggest the African-American Agriculture Department official  was biased against white people. The publicity led to Sherrod's forced  resignation, apparently with the White House's approval.
> While the clips and analysis posted at Breitbart's BigGovernment.com  seemed to indicate that Sherrod was racist, the full video of of  Sherrod's speech included her indicating she had learned a lesson from  her earlier predispositions and had come to reject racial stereotyping.


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

And the truth is that Sherrrod wasn't defamed and that the entire portion of the video was shown.  What did it show, that the audience that Sherrod shared her story with whole heartedly approved of her initial act of racism.  The fact that she later said she changed her mind and did help the white farmer wasn't what excited the crowd, but her initial act of racism.  That is what Breitbart was exposing in the video, that is the truth of the video, watch it for yourselves and see the crowds reaction.  The lies told about republican racism was exposed in that video which is why the left went nuts trying to lie about what was shown on the video.

And you might want to look up Shirley Sherrod and her connection to the Pigford scandal...interesting reading that Breitbart's sites exposed, and was ignored by the liberal media...

And from Frank Salvato, Biggovernment contributor...


> I could chronicle the many stories that Mr. Breitbart&#8217;s publications have broken &#8211; the corruption of ACORN, the sexploits of Anthony Weiner and the many quasi-criminal actions of labor union operatives, among them. But it is more important &#8211; and more appropriate &#8211; to expound on why people like Mr. Breitbart are moved to do what they do; are moved to do what he did so well.
> Put succinctly, Mr. Brietbart &#8211; as well as the rest of us who toil in the ideological trenches &#8211; despised bullies, cheats, liars and disingenuous opportunists. And instead of doing what an overwhelming number of Americans do, sadly &#8211; complain about it and little else, he decided to put his money, his reputation and, to a great extent, his life on the line to do something about it. He decided to stand-up. He chose to act.
> 
> Andrew Breitbart, a leader among the few real and honest new media outlets published today, decided to &#8220;take the heat&#8221; as he pointed fingers at the disingenuous, opportunistic politicians who prey on the emotions of voters; political charlatans who manipulated the uninformed out of their votes. He decided to brave the far-reaching and potent castigation of very powerful political entities, i.e. the Soros-Progressive Left political smear machine and the many off-shoots gaming the public; presenting as &#8220;community organizers&#8221; and the champions of the &#8220;less than fortunate. He dedicated himself to the pursuit of the truth; in an effort to shine a spotlight on the cretinous among us who exploit the vulnerable just to advance an ideological agenda. And Mr. Breitbart was courageous enough to call his own brethren out when they transgressed ethical boundaries or caved to the allure of opportunism and/or narcissism.
> ...


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is Andrew Breitbart, himself, explaining that the video tape was used to show the racism in the NAACP as they show their approval of Shirley Sherrod as she initially explains how she treated a white farmer badly when he came to her for help.  That was the point of the vide, and of course, to protect the NAACP and to deflect the obvious racism at the event, the liberal press made it about Shirley Sherrod.

Breitbart begins his explanation at the 56 second mark as the host tries to focus the story on Sherrod, and away from the racism of the NAACP shown in the video...

At the 3:39 mark Breitbart explicitly states the video was not about Sherrod but about the NAACP and this is why breitbart was attacked and accused of going after Sherrod, to hide the fact that the response by the crowd was racist.

at the 4 minute mark he again explains the point of the video, as the host tries to once again deflect what was actually shown on the video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU2igzWD5Ms&feature=related


----------



## billc (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmmm...Breitbart was planning on releasing Obama's college videos on March 1st.  I'm not calling on conspiracy silliness, but I am waiting for his guys to release these videos.  It was hinted that it might show obama with his old freinds, unrepentent, domestic terrorist bombers bill ayers and his wife bernadine dohrn during his college days.  We may have to wait till next week for the release of the videos...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I've waited a bit to add my tuppence to this as, not to my surprise, emotions have run high for someone who earned his crust by making peoples emotions run high.

The fellow entertained me with the broadcasts that he made.  Probably not for the reasons he would've wanted but he still made me smile and laugh out loud.  Even if he hadn't made me laugh, I wouldn't vilify him now for it would serve no purpose to recount just why it was he was so wrong about so many things and dis-unified and mislead the people of the country he professed to love. The hardest person in the world to argue with is a dead man.

Some other media figure will step into the vacuum and continue to warp, misrepresent and over-simplify the reality of America's future; of that I have no doubt.  But will he (or she) make me laugh at the sheer self-knowing falsehood and deception of it all?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Jenna (Mar 3, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Well, I've waited a bit to add my tuppence to this as, not to my surprise, emotions have run high for someone who earned his crust by making peoples emotions run high.
> 
> The fellow entertained me with the broadcasts that he made.  Probably not for the reasons he would've wanted but he still made me smile and laugh out loud.  Even if he hadn't made me laugh, I wouldn't vilify him now for it would serve no purpose to recount just why it was he was so wrong about so many things and dis-unified and mislead the people of the country he professed to love. The hardest person in the world to argue with is a dead man.
> 
> Some other media figure will step into the vacuum and continue to warp, misrepresent and over-simplify the reality of America's future; of that I have no doubt.  But will he (or she) make me laugh at the sheer self-knowing falsehood and deception of it all?


I agree with your appraisal Mark.

And then you know Mark from your reading and listening that those who espouse the views of Andrew Breitbart have been led by the way in which Breitbart distributed those views into a certain hatred (and I do not think that is too strong a word for it) of certain other sections of society.  It is exactly because of this hatred that counter-hatred from those left-thinking groups and interests has frenzied up into something I think is quite horrible since Andrew Breitbart passed away.

Yet who ultimately is to blame for this vilification?

You are well aware Mark that there are those here in the UK who preach hatred and intolerance on grounds of both religious and ethnic differences.  Do they deserve to be hated back by those about whom they are preaching hatred?  Well that is a decision for the individual.  We can decide to hate back or not to hate back.  It is more difficult to not hate back since those preaching the hatred almost "deserve it" I think.  Still there is always a choice in how to react.

All I am saying is that it is possible to put our differing points of view in a way that is not fuelled by negative motivations such as hatred and detestation and instead put across our differing views in a positive way with thoughtful persuasion that change is desirable and that that change can come about through cooperation rather than beating those that hold the other viewpoint over the head with a big stick of sanctimoniousness.  Having done this then were we to die suddenly our opponents would perhaps be less inclined to want to spit on our hot ashes.  I do not know if this makes sense what I am saying?

This forum and others like it are microcosmic versions of that behaviour.  And you know if my views get more and more entrenched and less and less pragmatic then I am dumb if I imagine your views will not adjust in accordance as we both defend our points of view with no regard for any outcome besides winning.  And that is made so much worse if my initial gambit is based upon my hatred of your viewpoint and maybe by implication you as holder of that viewpoint.  

I think this is maybe the reason for such an unpleasant backlash against Andrew Brietbart after he has just passed?

People do not want to soften their position any more?  Why is this??

We are all ultimately after the same happiness and yet sometimes it seems we forego our common goals preferring instead to polarise ourselves and squander our time squabbling over what is less important?  

*sigh* Anyway, I will get back in my suitcase.


----------



## billc (Mar 3, 2012)

More thoughts on Breitbart...

http://www.parcbench.com/2012/03/02/winning-the-culture-war-the-legacy-of-andrew-breitbart/


> Years later, I stumbled upon Big Hollywood, shortly after its inception.  The concept of a film-based blog dedicated to fighting the leftist pop-culture narrative that had long since infected Hollywood was fascinating to me.  Finally there was a community of fans and industry insiders speaking their minds, as opposed to keeping their opinions to themselves, for fear of blacklisting by the Hollywood hive mind.  Names like Adam Baldwin, Bob Gale, Robert Davi, and Jon Voight were chiming in with their two-cents, along with critics like MTV&#8217;s Kurt Loder and the great John Nolte, who serves as editor-in-chief of the site.  The fact that Breitbart was a lover of the cinema of John Waters sealed the deal.






> Even though I never got the chance to meet or thank him, he inexplicably felt like a friend.  Maybe it was his daily trolling of goons on Twitter, but I&#8217;ll wager it was the way he touched and influenced me politically and culturally.  I would complain about the predictably vile response to Breitbart&#8217;s passing by his enemies, but sharing such petty hate is something he reveled in, and I&#8217;m sure he continues to do so in death. Let us not forget the grace shown by those who disagreed with him during his lifetime.
> God bless you, Andrew Breitbart.  I never knew you personally, but I miss you like a brother.



And from Stephen Weber, actor...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steven-weber/my-friend-andrew-breitbar_b_1314384.html



> Maybe the takeaway, politically speaking, from the sudden death of my friend Andrew Breitbart is that once again we are all reminded how brief our time is on this planet, how precious our relationships are, the importance of our gestures and how frightening life -- and loss can be.
> Andrew was a badass, defiant and audacious. For those who supported his views, he provided the physically imposing presence to literally go face-to-face with the forces and personalities he and others perceived as being villainous; to his detractors, it was this same brazenness that shocked and enraged them.
> In the end, and despite the controversies that trailed virtually all of his political activity, he probably did more good to bring certain issues to the fore than the more traditionally polite discourse did -- a plus for those on either side of the argument.


----------



## billc (Mar 3, 2012)

A piece from American Thinker...

http://www.americanthinker.com/2012/03/andrew_breitbart_and_liberal_america.html


> However, while conservatives were mourning the loss of someone who had undoubtedly dedicated his life to contributing to the betterment of society -- and our country in particular -- liberals spent Thursday morning climbing all over each other to reach new depths of revulsion through tweets and blogs of celebration.  The complete lack of humility, respect for Breitbart's family at a time of tremendous loss, and simple sense of decency displayed by the left once again confirms that all too many liberals are a lost cause of morally bankrupt losers.





> Breitbart stated:
> 
> And so the mainstream media standard of holding the Tea Party under a magnifying glass I am holding to the Occupy Wall Street and what we're finding is behavior that goes far beyond anything that anybody could have imagined. This is Woodstock on violent and crazy steroids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omar B (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread needs more copypasta from actors.  Did Andrew have a haberdasher too?  He should get in on this.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## billc (Mar 3, 2012)

This story is why Andrew Breitbart was so important to the culture wars here in the states.  

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/d...ion-okay-for-obama-gop-must-abandon-limbaugh/



> On February 24, news broke that television show host Bill Maher pledged one-million dollars in support of the re-election of Barack Obama. While noting that the pledge makes Maher one of Obama&#8217;s largest dollar supporters, the story also notes Maher&#8217;s &#8220;disdain&#8221; for Republican politicians.Bill Maher Pledges $1 Million to Obama-Backing Super PAC
> The donation makes Maher one of the largest single donors to the Priorities USA Action PAC, behind Dreamworks CEO Jeffrey Katzenberg, who contributed $2.1 million, ABC News reported. The PAC raised $4.1 million in 2011.
> It&#8217;s no surprise that he pledged money to Obama&#8217;s reelection cause. The HBO host has never hidden his agenda or concealed his disdain for the current GOP frontrunners. (Maher signed his $1 million dollar check with the words &#8220;kicking ***.&#8221​It&#8217;s both well known and extremely well documented that, in the not so distant past, Maher&#8217;s disdain has manifested itself in his name calling directed at former Alaska Governor and 2008 Republican Vice Presidential nominee, Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...




Andrew Breitbart's Bighollywood site as well as his other sites brought to light the bias that was in the media and how it was shaping American culture.   Here you have a story of a main stream news organization going after Rush limbaugh for using the term Slut in regards to a 30 year old law student.  And in the article above, you have a democrat supporter of obama giving 1 million dollars to obama's campaign, who called Sarah Palin all those really, really ugly words.  And he said them from the heart.  And did this main stream media organization say anything, anything about obama's campaign accepting that 1 million dollars from this guy.  Nope.  Will they give it back, I really, really hope so.

Outside of Andrew Breitbarts site, did anyone else make the connection between the hypocrisy of this news organization or the other hypocrites who failed to call obama on accepting a million dollars from this guy, after he used those really, really ugly words.  

That is why Andrew Breitbart was a happy warrior, the liberal media always made his job too easy.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't stand Bill Maher. This guy is so vulgar. I watched this guy a few times to try and get a different prospective. This what ever, is so full of crap, I don't know why anybody would sit through his show.


----------



## billc (Mar 3, 2012)

I wached his show when it was called politically incorrect back when it was on ABC(?).  It didn't take long to realize that 3 liberal guests, plus bill maher vs. the one conservative guest didn't make for much of a show.  Your right about the vulgarity as well.  Since he went to cable he is even worse.


----------



## billc (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, since people are tired of actors talking about Andrew Breitbart, how about a musician...John Ondrasik, from "Five for fighting,"...

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...breitbart-how-do-we-replace-the-irreplacable/



> Andrew had the back of those who, worried about a backlash to their livelihood. He was the bodyguard, the kid who stood up to the bullies. He was the bouncer you couldn&#8217;t elbow out of the doorway.
> His best friend was his childhood pal and business partner, Larry. For many of us, though, Andrew was our best friend. If we didn&#8217;t have a brother, he filled that void. If we needed a mentor, he fit the bill. If we desired a third child, there was Andrew. For all of his incredible energy and gifts, it was, at times, like caring for a wild-eyed teenager with no sense of time and space. We didn&#8217;t mind taking him in, in fact, we arm-wrestled for the chance.
> Many of us, including Andrew, live and lived for our nation&#8217;s military. I&#8217;ve often asked young American soldiers how they deal with the death of a buddy in combat. How do you keep going, do your job, continue to live and push forward? The answers are all profound and different. I will never have the courage of our nation&#8217;s bravest, but for the first time in my life, I have a sense of that empty foxhole. That notion, that though the fight is right, a chunk of me is gone &#8212; never to be filled.
> There are great stories floating around about Andrew, and I have them too. I&#8217;m just too sad to lay them out.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## WC_lun (Mar 3, 2012)

I am sorry that the man is dead.  I don't think we should be celebrating anyone's death.  However, Brietbart was not a real journalist and he did not do what he did for the benefit of this country.  He was at best a yellow journalist.  Pretending he was anything else is just continuing his tendencies, not for good of country, but rather so your side "wins."  The truth should be more important than olitical affiliation and "winning" is meaningless if everything is in ashes.


----------



## crushing (Mar 4, 2012)

elder999 said:


> I wasn't one of those-in fact, I don't know anyone who blasted him for twittering and then engaged in the same behavior.



Please don't misunderstand.  I never considered you to be a hypocrite.


----------



## billc (Mar 4, 2012)

An investigative jounalist on Andrew Breitbart...

http://biggovernment.com/jsshapiro/...for-those-who-could-not-fight-for-themselves/


----------

